# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Установка и запуск Библиотеки Стандартных Подсистем

## Работник

Скачал здесь на сайте по ссылке БСП 2.3.2.56. Распаковал. Но почему то версия демо. Рабочей нет?

----------


## avm3110

> Но почему то версия демо. Рабочей нет?


Её и не может быть.
БСП "была, есть и будет" исключительно только в двух ипостасях
 - это демо конфа с уже включенным БСП;
  - это сами изменения БСП (включаются в твою конфу через "Сравнить и объединить"

Как включать БСП в твою конфу - нужно читать руководство по внедрению

----------

Работник (04.06.2016)

----------


## Работник

Спасибо за разъяснения,
С БСП еще дела не имел.
Собираюсь проходить курс по конвертации КД. 3. Там необходимый материал в т.ч. БСП этой версии. Вот заблаговременно хотел запастись необходимым материалом.
После распаковки так же есть и файл *.cf (не демо). Я его загрузил в пустую конфигурацию, хотел запустить и не получилось.

Теперь понятно, что неправильно пользовался.

----------


## avm3110

> Собираюсь проходить курс по конвертации КД. 3. Там необходимый материал в т.ч. БСП этой версии. Вот заблаговременно хотел запастись необходимым материалом.


В этом курсе по шагам (и довольно толково) рассказывается "как использовать БСП" в этих целях (если мы говорим про об одном и том же курсе http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...nv-3/startpage

----------


## Работник

Именно этот курс я и купил :)

----------


## avm3110

> Именно этот курс я и купил


Просто есть ещё например - http://www.1c-uc3.ru/konvert30.html
В этом курсе, на мой взгляд, вопрос внедрения БСП для обмена изложен все же хуже:blush:

----------


## Работник

Не совсем понял в каком курсе хуже :). В том или этом ? И какой из них тот, а какой этот ? :D

Но уже значения не имеет, т.к. уже купил легально (со скидкой).

---------- Post added at 16:37 ---------- Previous post was at 16:36 ----------




> Не совсем понял в каком курсе хуже :). В том или этом ? И какой из них тот, а какой этот ? :D
> 
> Но уже значения не имеет, т.к. уже купил легально (со скидкой).


Раньше бы здесь оказался, может и сэкономил бы.

----------


## fuad99377

Можешь скинуть ссылку откуда скачали?? не могу найти файл БСП

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Можешь скинуть ссылку откуда скачали?? не могу найти файл БСП


1С:Библиотека стандартных подсистем, редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.7.34
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8pns/kt1ARk8AW

----------

